# Scaffolding in USA



## james1488 (Feb 8, 2011)

HI
Im currently living and working in England, I am trying to get scaffolding work work in America, however it seems nearly impossible to get a visa unless you are being sponsored can anyone help me out? Im in the scaffolding industry I have 7 years experience, I'm fully trained and hold a CISRS card (not sure if that is relevant in the US) Iv tried googling company numbers so i could email them but I cant seem to find any? Any help would really be apreciated 
Thanks James


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Honestly - I see no way for you to get an employer sponsored visa. That leaves potentially marriage, lottery, investment. Have you looked into Canada and Australia/New Zealand?

Some reading for you
Scaffolding Associations - Find Scaffolding


----------



## james1488 (Feb 8, 2011)

Iv had offers in Australia, but Americas the only place thats really intrested me. I had intentions of going into the police at some point once I was over in the US and settled, I dont know if theres some way I can go about even doing that? Thanks for the link


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

james1488 said:


> Iv had offers in Australia, but Americas the only place thats really intrested me. I had intentions of going into the police at some point once I was over in the US and settled, I dont know if theres some way I can go about even doing that? Thanks for the link


That is pretty cut and dry - minimum requirement Green Card and that depends on local requirements. Sorry!


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

james1488 said:


> Iv had offers in Australia, but Americas the only place thats really intrested me. I had intentions of going into the police at some point once I was over in the US and settled, I dont know if theres some way I can go about even doing that? Thanks for the link


Yeah unless your willing to work illegally I would just give up right now.


----------



## Newyorkaise (Nov 30, 2010)

Even if you were able to find a way to relocate to the US, James, many police departments here are being hit with lay-offs or hiring freezes because of current economic conditions. Things on this side of the Pond may look better from that side, but many, many people here are still suffering tremendously despite the alleged signs of an "economic recovery."

Although you'd prefer to be in the US, you may want to take a look at the Canada Forum anyhow - there seem to be quite a few people emigrating from the UK and Ireland to accept positions there in construction and the building trades. 

And while I know this is likely to bring the wrath of both US and Canadian residents down on my head, I would say (as someone with families in both countries) that it's possible to have a good life in either. Not to suggest that everything is the same (health care, gun control, politics...yes, yes, I know...), but depending on where you are, how close to the border, etc., communities and people often have much in common. I suppose it all depends on whether you truly have your heart set on the US, and what your underlying reason for wanting to emigrate is.

That said, I wish you the best and hope you can find something that works for you.


----------



## james1488 (Feb 8, 2011)

so does this rule out me getting even some sort of work permit even for the experience?


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

james1488 said:


> so does this rule out me getting even some sort of work permit even for the experience?


Yes you need to be the best of the best to get into the states with at least University Education.

Try Canada or Australia.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

james1488 said:


> so does this rule out me getting even some sort of work permit even for the experience?


Unfortunately, you can't get a work permit yourself. It's the employer who gets the work permit and then sponsors you for a visa. As Weebie says, this means you pretty much need a university degree at a minimum to qualify for the type of job where an employer is going to want to go through the hassle and expense of getting the work permit.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

